# Collar for Special-K



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Tonight I let Special-K out of the wire kennel to run in the kitchen/livingroom for 2hrs. There were no crashes and only a few hisses because the Big Cats mostly stayed up on the furniture and watched her run around w/ Skippyjon Jones. 

I need to get-to-work finding a collar for her. I've been looking for a collar that would vibrate to let her know I'm looking for her and/or want her attention and has a locating beeper so I can find her when I need to do a head count.

Any opinions on these?

http://www.petstrends.com/2007/12/25/pet-tracking-locator/

http://www.herbal-treatments.net/alternative-cat-treatments/deaf-cat.html

http://thecatcaller.com/pet-tracking-device/index.html

http://www.thecatlocator.com/store/tx_store.html
^^^ _this one's on the *expensive* side._ Yikes!

http://www.deafdogs.org/resources/vibracollar.php


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I have already received emails from two products;
TheCatCaller
KeyRinger

Both beep and both light up. Neither vibrates. It is looking more and more like I may have to settle for a device that alerts me, and not my deaf kitty, but I'll keep looking for a bit longer.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I wonder if maybe you could do this: get a regular collar, and then something that vibrates and just attach it to the collar. Not sure what would be small enough, though... maybe get the parts to a cell phone that make them vibrate, and somehow package it up to clip on the collar?


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

The only ones I found that actually vibrated were $100+! That last link had instructions to make a homemade vibrating collar... do you think you or hubby are up to the challenge? They said put it in a film canister, but I think that might be a little big for a cat.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Would you mind linking me the $100 one that you found?

I did find a product information page at Deaf Dog, but the device they listed (_that could also fit Chihuahuas_) with a beep and vibrate, NO shock, was discontinued. I called and left that company a message in hopes they would have a product I could use. I'd like to find a product with a very light vibration because I don't want to startle her when I activate it.

I've sort of resigned myself to possibly having to put two devices on her collar. I really like The Cat Caller and if I cannot find one product that has all I'm looking for, I'll most likely purchase that one and try to find a light-vibration device elsewhere.
I'm trying, but my searches seem to fizzle out. If anything, I am persistent, so I'm sure I'll find something.

Thanks for any help you can give me!
h =^..^=

Pics of Special-K eating at the grown-up-table like a Big Kitty:


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I did a bit of googling & came across this step by step guide to making a vibrating dog collar out of a remote controlled car. Possibly you could even use parts from a remote controlled mouse to make a smaller version for a cat?

A Vibrating Deaf Dog Caller Collar <5$


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for the link. I found one similar _(last link in my 1st post)_ but my concern is bulky size. However, your r/c mouse idea may allow us to build something more kitty-sized ... I'll email that link to my Husband to check out. He's pretty handy, though I don't think he's worked with tiny electronics before. Maybe a co-worker at the Power Plant may have some mad skillz we could utilize?
Thanks for finding that link for me, it is appreciated.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah, the link I posted referenced the last link on your list; I just thought they did a very good job giving step by step instructions with photographs and extra arrows. I hope you & the hubby can figure something out!


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

Here's the link. After looking at it again, I'm not sure if it actually vibrates or just makes noises. It's for lap dogs, so it's supposedly the smallest one on the market. Innotek Dog Training: Dog Training Collar, Electronic Dog Collar - Unique Distributors

I saw that other one too when I was browsing. I also found some articles saying to use other things that vibrate... and I'm just going to stop right there.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Jess041 said:


> I saw that other one too when I was browsing. I also found some articles saying to use other things that vibrate... and I'm just going to stop right there.


Like what?

LOL- just kidding


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Jess041 said:


> I saw that other one too when I was browsing. I also found some articles saying to use other things that vibrate... and I'm just going to stop right there.


LOL..I think I caught on to that one Jess.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Jess041 said:


> I also found some articles saying to use other things that vibrate... and I'm just going to stop right there.





swimkris said:


> Like what?
> LOL- just kidding





squeekers said:


> LOL..I think I caught on to that one Jess.


:cool Bwahahahahahahahah! Um. No. Special-K doesn't need _that_. She'll be getting spayed. :wink


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

Eeek this is so awkward!

Find a small one with a remote and put it in the collar...


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Jess041 said:


> Eeek this is so awkward!
> 
> Find a small one with a remote and put it in the collar...



You are a lot braver than me! I saw some of the same suggestions, but I chose not to repeat them


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

Haha sorry, hopefully I didn't offend anyone! I'm just trying to help little Special-K!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

No offense here! I loves me a good belly-laugh! ...and Special-K is so young, the reference just flew right over her little kitten head. *grin*


The MightyPets company called me today. _It was the OWNER, and he called me on a Sunday!_ I *wish* he'd had a product I could use, I was so impressed that he called me personally and talked with me about Special-K's needs as a deaf kitten. He was very helpful and pointed me towards several products to check out.
AMAZING customer service!


----------



## Quartermutt (Jun 23, 2010)

You go Heidi! Special K is lucky to to have found you. I love customer service like that. I hope that the leads he gave you pan out!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Quick reply...

I've been watching a TV program, and watching S-K playing during commercials but she's sleeping now. I *did* order a product called a KeyRinger. It lights up and beeps. I'm looking for something that vibrates, but for now, the KR will do what we need it to do, which is locate S-K when she isn't visible.

The links the MightyPets owner gave me have been very helpful.


----------

